# Poll - Mouth to Lung (MTL) versus Direct Lung (DL)



## Silver

Hi all

Quick poll just to see what your vaping styles are.

I know that many of us are direct lung hit vapers but I also know that a lot of us still like our mouth to lung.

And some of us do both.

*What is your style of vaping at the moment?*

In case you havent heard these terms before:

Mouth to Lung (MTL) is where you draw the vapour first into your mouth before inhaling it into the lungs. Much tighter draw and far less vapour

Direct lung (DL) hit is where you inhale directly into the lungs. Looser draw and more vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I do both

MTL mainly in the mornings and for strong tobaccoes
Lung hits for the rest of the day and mostly on fruity memthols

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Where does restricted lung hits sit? I know it's DLH bit it's halfway between the 2 IMHO.

Edit: nevermind I'll go with both


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Where does restricted lung hits sit? I know it's DLH bit it's halfway between the 2 IMHO.
> 
> Edit: nevermind I'll go with both



Good point @Christos 
But in my book restricted lung is still direct lung hit because of the action. The action is the same as direct lung but its just a bit less airflow so one typically takes a longer hit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

By the way
Am paging fellow mouth to lungers @ChadB and @Marius Combrink - pls come vote if you havent already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was a MTL vaper for my first 2 years exclusively... then a short while doing both... now DL only... albeit a restricted lung hit...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Still early days in this poll 
But i want to see how mamy enthusiasts still do MTL, even if its part of the time.

By the way, polls only work using a normal browser
For those using tapatalk, you will have to log in with a normal browser.
Incidentally, the forum experience on a normal browser is much, much better and there is a lot more functionality.


----------



## ChadB

Thanks @Silver for the tag.
Strictly MTL, i've got quite a few sub-ohm tanks that have just never worked for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries

I also do both, 

High nic (12mg and up) tobaccos - MTL
Anything from 6mg down will be DL.

Doesn't matter the time of day, I will do any at anytime of day. I do prefer to wakeup with a bang so go for the tobaccos first thing in the morning. Then with my coffee I will have a desert vape DL. Then during the day it varies between the two, depending on if I have 5 minutes to sit and relax and blow big clouds, or rushed and take a toot of my current 16mg Chocolate Tobacco.


----------



## Stosta

Yep I rarely do MTL these days and have slowly moved over to restricted lung hits.

Part of this is because there seemed to be a dearth of good new MTL tanks 6 months ago and so my style adapted to what was coming out. I occasionally MTL still, but nearly as often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Necropolis

Direct lung hits only.


----------



## Spydro

I was not a tootle puffer tobacco user, I'll never be a tootle puff vaper either.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurkzilla

I do both 

MTL in the mornings and at work. Run either a Kayfun 3.1 or 4 for that, but usually carry a DL tank on an extra mod just for fun/in case, but only hit that 3-4 a day on social "smoke breaks" . In the afternoon and after 5:00 I'll switch to slightly restricted DL with either a Wotofo Serpent or Conqueror. Not into huge airy tanks.


----------



## Scouse45

MTL all day at work for me love the nautilus mini just too much!! And then do my direct lung hits at night hitting my petri rta or goon for some cloud chasing.


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> By the way
> Am paging fellow mouth to lungers @ChadB and @Marius Combrink - pls come vote if you havent already


Vote casted 
18mg XXX MTL in the morning and DL the rest of the day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marius Combrink said:


> Vote casted
> 18mg XXX MTL in the morning and DL the rest of the day



Snap @Marius Combrink 
Except I also do 18mg MTL often when out and about at meetings etc.


----------



## Amir

I do DL most of the time... Except for when I'm not allowed to vape like in planes and hospitals and movie theaters... Then the Nautilus Mini with 24mg nic comes out to play and I hold in the vapors so as to not draw attention to myself... 

A man gotta do what a man gots to do. Without nicotine I turn into the hulk so it's in the best interest of public safety to just leave me be!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yagya

Voted and I do DL all the time. i cant even vape too long on any restricted device.


----------



## blujeenz

Tootle puffing choir boy till the day I die. 
I've tried the Goblin mini V1 and more recently, the SM25, not really my thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> Snap @Marius Combrink
> Except I also do 18mg MTL often when out and about at meetings etc.


I also find mtl calms me more in traffic aswell


----------



## Silver

Marius Combrink said:


> I also find mtl calms me more in traffic aswell



That... and I can see where I'm going....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir

Silver said:


> That... and I can see where I'm going....



I too have been blinded by them clouds... It helps though on the days where the sun is unbearable... I'm always in the shade!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hmmm.....

This is interesting. There are more mouth to lungers than I thought (even if it's only partial)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh

DL only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse45

Silver said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> This is interesting. There are more mouth to lungers than I thought (even if it's only partial)


It seems like many vapers keep a MTL setup for those times when needed. Such as for me at work I'm not allowed the clouds so I am quite happy during the day with my small toots and as others said, when I am at movies or dinner with parents I'm not gonna cloud them out completely so it really comes in handy. And first thing in the morning for me as I can't do big lung hits. So I think most vapers become creatures of habit, using wat works best when u can

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabs

Started off MTL, but now DL only. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

